

Ask HN: Would you pay for a shared office/startup space? What would it need? - callmeed

I've got some entrepreneurial friends who have been discussing opening a shared office space–hoping to eventually expand it into a chain.<p>The idea would be, a small biz/soho/startup type pays a monthly fee (say $100-$300/mo) for access to a large, comfortable office/workspace with internet, printers, monitors, file server, coffee, etc. A receptionist attends the space during business hours and can answer the phone. Members can access the space 24/7 via key-card. No walk-ins/non members so that it builds a sense of community among those who share it.<p>They're thinking of starting in Seattle and possible Portland or SF/valley.<p>I'm sure things like this already exist, but:<p>- Would you ever use such a facility?<p>- What would you pay?<p>- What services/features would be great and set it apart?<p>- Could it turn a profit?
======
markm
We paid $420/mo. for shared office space at the heart of Toronto's tech
centre, courtesy the great guys at Lyricfind Inc. We had more than enough
amenities wise. In fact all we needed was wireless Internet, 2 desks and 2
chairs and a bathroom.

It was VERY nice to have access to a meeting room and kitchen, and great
location. I didn't even think of having a communal printer or fax. I just did
all the printing from home. We also used a very 1.0 key system that was fine.

With regards to this turning a profit, the same idea was tried a couple of
years ago in Toronto and it was actually making a profit. I believe it was
called something like 'Indoor playground' or 'Digital Playground' but I can't
find a website or link. The last I heard was that it was closed down due to a
problem with the landlord being a dick, not running out of money. The founder
also went on to do greater things.

------
cliffh
I use Cubespace <http://cubespacepdx.com/> in Portland.

The amenities I use regularly: cube, printers, kitchen, coffee, snacks.

Amenities I appreciate having available: meeting rooms, private phone rooms.

The community is good to have around. Entrepreneurial, networking events,
other users in interesting non-technical fields.

------
psyklic
In LA -- <http://www.blankspaces.com/>

I heard the founder of this speak. He said he is turning a much higher profit
than typical brick-and-mortar businesses. He rents out some of the space very
creatively for non-office things as well, such as birthday parties. He is also
very active in the community, for instance he hosts freelancer meetups.

Also, note that the neighbors of BlankSpaces "include FedEx Kinko’s, Wells
Fargo, Starbucks and Staples."

------
jwb119
You may already be aware of this, but the current buzzword for what you are
talking about is "co-working".

It is gaining quite a bit of traction here in nyc.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coworking> <http://www.nwcny.com/>

------
z3r0p4r4d0x
I know in Melbourne, Monash University has a sort of similar service, but they
call it an "incubator" though.
[http://www.monashincubator.com.au/Content/Pub/ContentDetail....](http://www.monashincubator.com.au/Content/Pub/ContentDetail.asp?lngContentID=4)

I think it's making a profit, it's packed!

------
RobGR
I would pay $100 / mo. I would like a desk, bathroom, and internet, but I
don't need the receptionist. There should be a server closet where a member
can leave a low-powered server, like an ordinary desktop, running, but pay
extra for that of course. I am less interested in having a good location and
conference rooms, than the basic desk with a bit of shelf space.

I might go up on the price, but not much. Office space is getting pretty cheap
were I am (Austin, Texas).

------
drawkbox
There is one in #phx called <http://gangplankhq.com>. I haven't been yet but
it is a fun group of people. I think co-working spaces will begin to take off
as more people contract and are in service on demand. This is actually taking
off as of late in many states and cities.

------
jgilbert
i've always wished for a live/work space in walkable cities/neighborhoods
(maybe san francisco, london, new york, amsterdam). i just needed a small
closet type single bedroom like i stayed in in europe, an additional, separate
work area with maybe a monitor to hook up my laptop and, of course, good
internet access. it would be great if they were all connected so that i could
pay a consistent fee with a contract to one company and move between them as i
need/desire.

it would also be good if it was cheap for startups or maybe allowed to get
discounts for startup stock.

------
andrewljohnson
$1 Bob.

------
nradov
Another current one is Regus HQ. <http://www.regus.com/officesolutions> The
company I work for used to rent some space in their Mountain View, CA office.
That was several years ago and I don't know the current prices.

------
epe
There's one in Denver that I've heard good things about:

<http://hivecoop.pbwiki.com/>

Despite having an 8-5 job already, at $100/mo. I would be tempted to sign up
just for a place to work on side projects.

~~~
wyclif
The Hive are doing a good thing, too...

------
Frocer
SF/Valley has something like that specifically for tech startups:
<http://www.plugandplaytechcenter.com/>

I think they charge ~$1500 per person, and I think its a total waste of money.
I rather work out of my own apartment or house at the early stages.

~~~
ciscoriordan
It's much cheaper than that if I remember correctly.

I think somewhere around $300/month for one person in their Sunnyvale office,
but I might be mistaken.

~~~
c3o
We were quoted $600 for a 2-person cubicle, plus around $100 for connectivity
and IT services, and a $100 one-time setup fee. They offer more than just
office space, though: Regularly, angels and VCs come in that you can pitch to,
and (for additional fees) they offer recruiting services, lawyers, a
datacenter etc.

------
davidjeffries
There's a place called WorkSpace here in Vancouver that's similar to this.
Check it out: <http://www.abetterplacetowork.com/>

~~~
mikeyur
There's also <http://thenetworkhub.ca> in Vancouver. They provide a workspace
but also funding for startups.

~~~
fortybillion
Know of anything similar in Calgary?

------
il
As a freelancer working at home, I would love such a space. Working at home is
boring and lonely. and coffeeshops are distracting and have poor internet
connectivity. I know coworking spaces exist, but there are none currently that
really fill all of my needs.

An affordable space where I could work surrounded by hackers would be very
nice. Definitely interested.

~~~
raheemm
Libraries with Wi Fi are a great place to work unless you need to take a lot
of calls.

~~~
rs
That's actually a good idea which I did some research into around south east
London (I live near Canada Water/Surrey Quays)

Southwark council to have a list of libraries that offer WiFi:

[http://www.southwark.gov.uk/YourServices/LibrariesSection/fr...](http://www.southwark.gov.uk/YourServices/LibrariesSection/freewifihotspotsinlibraries.html)

I haven't tried them yet, as I haven't begun my work-at-home stint, but will
definitely look into them for a change of scenery once in a while.

------
DenisM
$100-$300 is about what I would pay, $100 being an easy pick and $300 is
something I would really think about. I don't care about printers and file
servers, I care about WiFi, kitchen, small locker (for my own tea etc) and a
whiteboard. Not sure about monitors, these may turn out handy.

Check out <http://www.seattle20.com/> for other shared work spaces in the
area, this will give you an idea where you stand, e.g. here are 4:
[http://www.seattle20.com/blog/The-Ultimate-Guide-for-the-
New...](http://www.seattle20.com/blog/The-Ultimate-Guide-for-the-New-
Entrepreneur-in-Seattle.aspx)

I'm in Seattle, on the east side. There is no way I am coming over to the west
side - the bridges are clogged. Also consider that other shared paces are on
the west side, so there is a bit of a vacuum here.

~~~
callmeed
Cool, thanks. We were discussing Seattle locations over dinner tonight.

So ... do you think Bellevue/Kirkland area could be just as desirable as west
side?

Also, I'm not in Seattle, so west side == downtown ?

~~~
DenisM
I call "West Side" anything west of the Lake Washington including Seatlle
downtown as well as North Seattle and West Seattle (Alki). "East Side" is east
of the lake:
[http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=47.621438,-122.218437...](http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=47.621438,-122.218437&spn=0.137688,0.268478&z=12)

The problem is that bridges and Seattle downtown highways get clogged for
hours each day, effectively rendering east and west side distant cities. On
the east side only Bellevue downtown gets clogged and even then it's fairly
small and easy to avoid.

East side (Redmond, Bellevue, Kirklnad, Woodinville, Sammamish) are better for
me and right about anyone else who lives on the east side. Microsoft has its
offices in Redmond so you are likely to find a lot of customers. In fact you
should become friends with some softies and ask them to hang your posters in
the kitchens within the buildings. Nintendo offices are also nearby, fwiw.

The other thing in favor of the East side is that most exisitng shared spaces
are on the west side, except I think one which is sort of expensive.

Well, I could be a bit selfish here so you will need to do a bit of your own
research too. :-)

------
wyclif
My local example: <http://www.itstheoffice.com/>

~~~
jonah
And here's a space in my area: <http://www.bdcdevelopment.com/sbcenter.htm>

We looked into it, but found it too expensive so we got together and rented a
large open-plan office that now holds five desks. Each share of rent is
proportionate to the amount of space we're using and we share internet and a
common lounge area. Works for us, but good group dynamics are very important!

